# Aces a/c of the 8AF - New DVD release!



## chicoartist (Mar 6, 2006)

OK, fellas - 

This DVD is now available for pre-order! I estimate we'll have them ready to ship in 2 weeks at latest; most likely sooner.

Go here to place your pre-order:
http://wademeyersart.tripod.com/id70.html


















Thx,

Wade


----------

